# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Ароматные пряности для первых блюд.

## Irina

*    Ароматные пряности для первых блюд - сделайте блюдо вкуснее!*

*    Для супов на мясном бульоне*

    Используйте такие пряности: базилик, куркуму,  розмарин, кардамон, лук-порей, лук, шафран, петрушку, лавровый лист, чабер, тимьян, пастернак, карри,  мускатный орех, кайенский перец, жгучий перец,  черный перец.

*    Для грибных супов*

    Отлично подойдут: эстрагон, петрушка, любисток, перец красный, черный перец, сельдерей, тмин, розмарин, базилик.

*    Для овощных супов*

    Идеально присутствие таких пряностей, выбранных вами по вкусу: мята перечная, розмарин, любисток, петрушка, сельдерей, базилик, черный перец, майоран, чабер, шалфей, тысячелистник, портулак, пастернак.

*    Для картофельных супов*

    Можно использовать черный перец, мускатный орех, базилик, тмин, лавровый лист,  майоран, тысячелистник, пастернак, иссоп.

*    Для фасолевых супов*

    Возьмите некоторые из предложенных специй, наиболее любимые вами: чабер, черный перец, тмин, мускатный орех, иссоп, кориандр, красный перец, базилик, майоран.

*    Для луковых супов*

    Незаменимы: лук, черный перец, базилик, тимьян, чабер, майоран, тмин, мускатный орех.

*    Для супов на рыбном бульоне*

    Прекрасно подойдут пряности: черный, душистый и красный перец, лук, аир, лавровый лист,  розмарин, любисток, шалфей, майоран, кайенский перец, чабер, лаванда, карри, мускатный орех.

*    Для гороховых супов*

    Вам понадобится: лук, гвоздика, черный перец, кориандр, чабер, тмин, мускатный орех.

*    Для борщей*

    Используйте: лук, петрушку, черный перец, любисток, можжевельник, тмин.

*    Для солянок*

    Будут незаменимы: укроп, лук, черный перец, каперсы.

*    Для бульонов
*
    Выберите такие пряности: лук, мелисса, базилик, любисток, мускатный орех, лавровый лист, эстрагон.

*    Для щей из квашенной капусты*

    Будут кстати: черный и красный перец, лук, майоран, розмарин, любисток, можжевельник, лавровый лист, базилик.

----------


## Sanych

Я вообще люблю всякие добавочки к блюдам

----------


## vova230

А я тут вычитал, что оказывается хрен - ядовитое растение :6767:

----------


## Sanych

То есть когда говоришь "Хрен вам"!!! Это значит "Яду вам"

----------


## Mouse

> А я тут вычитал, что оказывается хрен - ядовитое растение


Разница между лекарством и ядом - доза. А про растения - смотря где они растут: если в темном и влажном месте, то чаще в них больше вредных вещей для человека.

----------


## Sanych

Ну вот в супчики рыбные надо по любому что-то добавлять, что бы сбить запах рыбы. А там на свой вкус. Свежей ухе на реке сваренной и 50-70 гр. водки помогают хорошо.

----------

